# turbosmart 40mm wastegate



## rosasjonathan (Jul 3, 2011)

hi, i need some advice please. i used to run the same setup with a tial 38mm wastegate, now i switched to a turbosmart 40mm wastegate. i believe i made a mistake because i ordered my wastegate to come with a 7 pound spring and a 12 pound spring together in the wastegate.

*my question is even though im running a wastegate with a 7 pound and a 12 pound spring together, will i still be able to see boost as its building up in first and second gear before it reaches full potential in third gear? or will i only see boost as soon as the wastegate sees atleast 19 pounds?(7+12).
i used to see boost building atleast 8 pounds in first and second as it built to full boost by third, thats what i want. i was told that because i put a 7 pound and a 12 pound in the wastegate that i will not see boost until the wastegate builds up atleast 19 pounds (7+12) is this true? I want to be able to atleast see the minimal 8 pounds of boost i used to hit as boost built up in first and second before reaching full boost, i do not want my car to not boost until it hits a sudden spike of 19 pounds.



i am running
jetta 1.8t
precision 60-61 ar70
turbosmart 40mm wastegate
eurodyne 630cc injector maestro reflash


----------



## JazzGTI (Jul 23, 2003)

The wastegate controls boost to protect the engine. If I understand what you are saying. The turbo will make boost the same way. You must overcome the spring pressures before the wastegate dumps the pressure to control the level of boost.


----------

